# Olin College Police



## Deputydog522 (Oct 7, 2002)

I noticed on the police cruiser website that there is a Olin College in Needham and they have Police there. Is that a new college? And is it a good department to work for? Let me know out there, Im just curious. There cruiser is very nice and done up very well. You can see it on the geocities police car website under Massachusetts.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Olin College Police is actually Babson College Police. Olin College is on Babson property and is part of Babson. It's a new school of engineering. Babson officers are assigned to that campus as part of their patrol.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

So they have a separate cruiser for patrolling that area? weird :shock:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

It's not weird at all, it's another patrol sector and since Olin paid for the cruiser and officer funding it says Olin College on it.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

ohh thats why...not a bad deal


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

OK, what am I missing here? Can everyone see the cruiser gallery and screensaver content but me? I haven't seen any of that stuff since migrating to the new site. I'm starting to think there is a conspiracy against me or I've completely lost it (or both)!!!!!
 8-[ :lol: 

-Eric


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

go to yahoo, type in Geocities police car page, or something similar to that. When you find the page, click on Massachusetts, and the picture is on that page. Its like a whole other cruiser gallery. 
Speaking of cruiser gallery...Gil? Call in sick one night and get it back up on the board!! [-o&lt; :tellme: kidding, kidding (make it a personal day)


----------



## Deputydog522 (Oct 7, 2002)

So is a seperate application over there or do you apply to Babson College. Are they armed Officers over at Olin College?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

No, they are all Babson College Police Officers and everything is done through Babson. You could be assigned at Olin one or two days a week. Olin is behind Babson, same campus. They are not armed at this time.


----------



## fscpd903 (Jun 6, 2003)

Are they academy trained Officers? And are they actual Babson Officers, or a completely seperate organization??? I assume they don't carry, is this true??


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

fscpd903


I believe Olin College is patroled by Babson Officers that are assigned to the Olin sector of Babson College :?: I could be wrong.


----------



## fscpd903 (Jun 6, 2003)

I'll have to take a look at this cruiser.... Does it say Olin College on it or Babson?? What about the unifroms and patch, the same??? t: Why am I posting this instead of asking you in person since we work the same shift at the same place? :idea: :F:


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

fscpd903


The cruiser says Olin College Police and the Officers wear Babson College Police uniforms. 

#907


----------



## fscpd903 (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks for the info.... Are they hiring??? 8O


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

fscpd903,


Yes 1 FT Officer and 1 PT Officer.

#907


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

#907 & #903,

O.K. you guys are scaring me
:shock:


----------



## SSPO#11 (Jan 11, 2003)

those two guys are on the same shift sitting right next to each other......talking back and forth. PATHETIC!!!!


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Since we have successfully discussed OPD in-depth, we will let the blabber continue elsewhere...

-Mike


----------

